# Harrogate



## Pompeyexile (Dec 2, 2013)

Starling on Oxford Street. Had a fantastic pour over there, tasted exactly as described - Panama La Huella - Rich berries, milk chocolate, super sweet & juicy! I could have sat there and drank it all day. Obviously very popular as they had sold out the day before when I wanted to buy a bag. Came away with a Ethiopian Hailmariam Demissie Yirgacheffe instead.

They also do a very good selection of beers and gins if that's your bag.


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

It looks great - we've usually used Hoxton North but these days it's just too busy/trendy/sardine-packed for us!

https://www.murmurationbars.co.uk/coffee-tea/


----------

